# seems to be ISP throttle issue for torrent downloading... Pls help....



## alivehunter (Apr 11, 2015)

The issue I am facing is :

I am trying to download some files via torrents.
(be it a single file or a folder with no. of files.)
the moment I add the torrent in the torrent client (I tried Utorrent, Bittorrent, Vuze, Deluge),
the file starts downloading at 1Mbps speed, but once the around 200 MB of the file is downloaded, the speed dies down to zero.
I tried with downloading torrent from different sources but same issue.
Also after a number of trial and error, I released that the moment a new file is added ... say if a torrent has 5 files in a folder to be downloaded, and initially while adding the torrent in the client I select (tick) only one file to be downloaded, it starts with 1Mbps and dies... but in the same torrent if I select the one more file to be downloaded ... again the torrent raises the speed to 1Mbps and eventually it also dies... 

pls help .. if someone have an idea whts going on ...!!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you have the port forwarded properly in your router to your PC?  Are you setup to allow uploading and is uploading working?  Sometimes if you aren't sharing seeders will start to really throttle how fast you can download from them.

If it really is your ISP throttling bittorrent traffic(and it is possible) then the only solution might be to use a service like Private Internet Access. This will hide all your activity from your ISP so they can't throttle torrents.


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 11, 2015)

Did you force encryption in the client?
What is the torrent in question? I might give it a try so we can see if it's at your end or just slow seeders.

ps: I hope it's not something illegal. you are trying to download


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 11, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Do you have the port forwarded properly in your router to your PC?  Are you setup to allow uploading and is uploading working?  Sometimes if you aren't sharing seeders will start to really throttle how fast you can download from them.
> 
> If it really is your ISP throttling bittorrent traffic(and it is possible) then the only solution might be to use a service like Private Internet Access. This will hide all your activity from your ISP so they can't throttle torrents.






Ikaruga said:


> Did you force encryption in the client?
> What is the torrent in question? I might give it a try so we can see if it's at your end or just slow seeders.
> 
> ps: I hope it's not something illegal. you are trying to download




yes i tried forced encryption .. also i tried RC4 encryption in Vuze...
also is not the issue of seeding ...(i am trying from kickass .. seeder=1500+) ...

uploading is normal... no issues with that...

my setup :
pin RJ45 direct from the ISP... then is my Wifi router ... TPLink 740N... which is then wired to my Desktop..


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2015)

Did you try contacting your ISP?


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 11, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> yes i tried forced encryption .. also i tried RC4 encryption in Vuze...
> also is not the issue of seeding ...(i am trying from kickass .. seeder=1500+) ...
> 
> uploading is normal... no issues with that...
> ...


Are you using UDP with encryption?
Did you try without the router?
What is your ISP?
Did you try some well seeded official torrent like ubuntu for example?

*edit:* Try with utorrent 2.2.1 and set it up like this: (maybe uncheck "allow incoming legacy connections" but only as a last resort)


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 11, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> yes i tried forced encryption .. also i tried RC4 encryption in Vuze...
> also is not the issue of seeding ...(i am trying from kickass .. seeder=1500+) ...
> uploading is normal... no issues with that...
> my setup :
> pin RJ45 direct from the ISP... then is my Wifi router ... TPLink 740N... which is then wired to my Desktop..





erocker said:


> Did you try contacting your ISP?



Many ISPs have a clause within their contracts which allow them to throttle torrents. It's to stop you from abusing the upstream bandwidth and to avoid any possible legal problems that might land on their door.

I've found the best solution is to reduce the amount of inbound connections and reduce your maximum amount of simultaneous downloads. Then reduce the sharing upstream to as low as possible, whilst still being fair.

This works for me in Utorent.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2015)

as a not so great fix.....disabling, and enabling your adapter while the torrent is active, weather LAN, or Wireless will allow another speed pup....but only until the throtle startys again, but that should work unless the files are large.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> then is my Wifi router ... TPLink 740N


That very well may be your issue, that router is a very inexpensive model and only has 8MB of RAM.  It is very likely that the amount of connections uTorrent is generating is overloading the router.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 11, 2015)

Could be a firewall issue too. In any case, may be you would like one of us to take a look into it via TeamViewer.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 12, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> Are you using UDP with encryption?
> Did you try without the router?
> What is your ISP?
> Did you try some well seeded official torrent like ubuntu for example?
> ...



tried this with Utorrent 2.2.1..
within 4 mins of adding the torrent the speed went to zero.
speed graph attached....

Also tried by re-starting the router.. but of not use... after restarted .. upload speed gained the normal speed .. but download remained to zero or  less than 10 kBps. 

I have tried torrents from various website ... having 1000+ seeds..
also a friend downloading the same torrent is getting good speed..

Never the less, I too get a good speed .. if I stop the torrent and start after 4 to 5 hrs... 










Nabarun said:


> Could be a firewall issue too. In any case, may be you would like one of us to take a look into it via TeamViewer.



sure ... would be of great help..!! 



newtekie1 said:


> That very well may be your issue, that router is a very inexpensive model and only has 8MB of RAM.  It is very likely that the amount of connections uTorrent is generating is overloading the router.



router us TP link TL-WR740N with 32 MB RAM and 8 MB Flash



jboydgolfer said:


> as a not so great fix.....disabling, and enabling your adapter while the torrent is active, weather LAN, or Wireless will allow another speed pup....but only until the throtle startys again, but that should work unless the files are large.



tried this ... worked for the first time ... 
but no luck after that

after restarting the after 30 min... 
immediately after restarted it reached the speed of 950kBps and then dropped to zero... within 2 mins...


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That very well may be your issue, that router is a very inexpensive model and only has 8MB of RAM.  It is very likely that the amount of connections uTorrent is generating is overloading the router.


I'm with @newtekie1 on this one. There's a lot of things that could be causing it, but I've seen time and time again tons of issues with a sub-par router. How much luck would you have getting another router to try? Do you have a second one, or someone you could borrow one from?


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 12, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm with @newtekie1 on this one. There's a lot of things that could be causing it, but I've seen time and time again tons of issues with a sub-par router. How much luck would you have getting another router to try? Do you have a second one, or someone you could borrow one from?



When in that case i will try to connect the (RJ45) cable direct to my desktop ... eliminating my TP Link router..
will post the feedback then..
thanks for your inputs...


----------



## Jetster (Apr 12, 2015)

Restart your router when it slows. If it works after then get a better router

Where do you live? Some ISP do still throttle torrents


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 12, 2015)

We still don't know your ISP, there might be relevant info online about the ISP in question.

It's not easy to "see" into the stream if you are encrypting it with the header as well, so it might be a trigger. Try limiting the bandwidth to half of your connection's speed as a test ("Bandwidth" tab in utorrent 2.1.1's preferences), and/or also try limiting to a low number of connections (on the same tab). Experiement with very low numbers, like 16-64 max connections, and increase only if the speed you are getting (during the fast start period) is too slow because of the low number of incoming seeds.

Also if you get a slowdown on a port, you might want to shuffle it to a a different port with the next try (utorrent can do this for you automatically)


----------



## Jetster (Apr 12, 2015)

If your using sites like PB then you may have a Trojan or malware that could be causing the problem


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 12, 2015)

Do you have "a Friend"  with broadband (same or preferably different ISP )
You  may try your Pc on his connection to see what the results are
Take a Case of beer with you to drink with him ( it helps )
Test First with your PC and His Router
Drink 2 to 3 cans of beer to pass the time
then test with your PC and  Router
Drink more beer
get back to us with the results 

edit
try not to multi post the mods frown on this practice  edit your posts together


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 12, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Restart your router when it slows. If it works after then get a better router
> 
> Where do you live? Some ISP do still throttle torrents



well the other fact is .. some torrents do give me full speed all the times ....
even when the other torrent speed dies down ... these torrents do give me full speed all the time.

Also my fiend in the same locality .. using the same IPS .. is also facing similar issue .. and he is Belkin router...

so my feeling to that is ... may router may not be the culprit ...  
anyways ... I will check by directly connecting to the desktop eliminating the router...

I am from Malad, Mumbai ... ISP is Pacenet Broadband  (www.*pacenet*-india.com)


----------



## Ikaruga (Apr 12, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> well the other fact is .. some torrents do give me full speed all the times ....
> even when the other torrent speed dies down ... these torrents do give me full speed all the time.



If you are getting full speeds with some of the torrents, it's not your connection. It still can be the router, but you can test that.
There might be fake peers from your ISP or from other ISPs along the route who trigger a throttle if they see such connections from an IP, you can look for a blacklist of those perhaps.
Or maybe the slow torrents are simply Overseas or in Europe and they are getting throttled far away from you.
Check what countries the peers of the fast torrents are from , maybe you only get good speeds if someone is seeding from the same country and/or ISP.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 12, 2015)

You do realize not all torrents are healthy

If some torrents run okay then they are not throttling you


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 12, 2015)

Jetster said:


> You do realize not all torrents are healthy
> 
> If some torrents run okay then they are not throttling you


right Jetster...

but I am sure the one i am talking about is surly healthy..

may be someone can connect to my system to check ....

should i post the link of the torrent in question ??? will this be okay .. forum admin ??


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 12, 2015)

You could try these tests, they may give you some more insight into where about the problem lies:

*Glasnost*
Glasnost attempts to detect whether your Internet access provider is performing application-specific traffic shaping. You can test if your ISP is throttling or blocking email, HTTP, SSH, Flash video, and P2P apps including BitTorrent, eMule and Gnutella.

*Neubot*
Neubot (the network neutrality bot) is a free-software Internet bot, developed and maintained by the Nexa Center for Internet and Society, that gathers network performance data useful to investigate network neutrality. Once installed, it runs in the background and periodically performs active transmission tests with M-Lab servers. Three tests are currently implemented: `speedtest', that emulates HTTP; `bittorrent', that emulates BitTorrent; and `raw`, that performs a raw TCP test.

*Shaperprobe*
ShaperProbe detects whether your ISP performs traffic shaping. Traffic shaping means that your ISP automatically drops your access rate after you have downloaded or uploaded a certain number of bytes. ShaperProbe detects whether traffic shaping is used in either the upload or download directions, and in that case that it is used, ShaperProbe reports the shaping rate and the maximum burst size before shaping begins.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 12, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> right Jetster...
> 
> but I am sure the one i am talking about is surly healthy..
> 
> ...



Post the link if its a "legal" torrent for legitimate software (freeware, open source, public domain software, Demo, Beta)

You can't post warez or stolen software.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> Post the link if its a "legal" torrent for legitimate software (freeware, open source, public domain software, Demo, Beta)
> 
> You can't post warez or stolen software.



We can help the OP out if he tests using something like a torrent for Ubuntu. The Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit LTS torrent would be a good place to start to keep this endeavour "legal".
http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso.torrent

If it occurs with this torrent, I can say it's either the OP's internet or router. If it does not occur, there is probably something wrong with the other torrent the op is downloading, maybe there are no seeds and its downloading only the parts that other peers have before stopping because no one has the remaining parts.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 12, 2015)

95Viper said:


> You could try these tests, they may give you some more insight into where about the problem lies:
> 
> *Glasnost*
> Glasnost attempts to detect whether your Internet access provider is performing application-specific traffic shaping. You can test if your ISP is throttling or blocking email, HTTP, SSH, Flash video, and P2P apps including BitTorrent, eMule and Gnutella.
> ...



















UPDATE:  I removed the router and directly connected cable to desktop...
                 still the same issue.

Wht to do? its very irritating ..


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2015)

@ OP...... please do not keep, double, triple, quadruple and quintuple posting (you get the picture), use the edit and/or multiquote tabs please.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 12, 2015)

@alivehunter, Send me a link to the torrent in question, or just the hash, via PM. I will try to see if there is a problem with it. Note that in spite of abundant seeds/peers, some torrents DO occasionally seem to be slow compared to other torrents. This can be caused by noobs (among the peers) using peerbloc/IP filters incorrectly, the "actual" owners of the content or their representatives using kind of a "jamming" technique to hamper the download process etc. Also, your own software firewall or the one in your router, if configured incorrectly, can be quite a menace. Send me the link, then we"ll see.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> Wht to do? its very irritating ..



Like I said, you might have to use something like Private Internet Access.  You can try signing up for one month to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 12, 2015)

The torrent is f***ed. Period.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Like I said, you might have to use something like Private Internet Access.  You can try signing up for one month to see if it fixes the problem.


This.

I use PIA and have no issues with ISP traffic shaping anymore. Great speeds so far too.

PIA s
Is easy to use a variety of ways...their app is solid. You can use up to 5 devices at once, no data limits, uses solid VPN encryption methods, and comes out to $3.40/mo if you pay for 1 year. I recommend testing for a month for around $6 to see if you like it.

Has been a solid service and it also reviews the best in my research. I can recommend it and have used it between Missoula, MT and Las Vegas, NV on various Internet connections including AT&T via Straight Talk. This allowed me to play a little Elite Dangerous in the middle of Utah through my cell phone data plan w/o issues.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 12, 2015)

@Kursah, I checked the torrent. Not ISP problem. I checked with encrypted VPN too.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 12, 2015)

Nabarun said:


> The torrent is f***ed. Period.



thanks for your feedback and time...
may be this torrent has a problem...
but then all other torrents are also giving me the same problem except very few .....


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 12, 2015)

As discussed via PM, try a different torrent.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 12, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> but then all other torrents are also giving me the same problem except very few


 
If your downloading Torrents that are infringing copyright (Not saying you are) then there is nothing we can advise you to do
How ever if they are legitimate LEGAL torrents then i suggest you take up this matter with your ISP.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 12, 2015)

I think his "sources" aren't good. But I"ll have to take a look at all the ones to be sure. It's quite late at night. But if @alivehunter wants, I can start the TeamViewer. I"ll need the user ID and pass via PM.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 13, 2015)

Nabarun said:


> I think his "sources" aren't good. But I"ll have to take a look at all the ones to be sure. It's quite late at night. But if @alivehunter wants, I can start the TeamViewer. I"ll need the user ID and pass via PM.


sure... if ur available ...we can check tonight...


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 13, 2015)

most likely you are overloading the modem its self and causing it to drop out
you didn't post who your isp was


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> most likely you are overloading the modem its self and causing it to drop out
> you didn't post who your isp was


If that was the case then ALL the torrents wouldn't work. He said that *some* do.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> :
> pin RJ45 direct from the ISP... then is my Wifi router ... TPLink 740N... which is then wired to my Desktop..



there we go, you need to drop the amount of connections in your torrent client. i'm a fan of TP link devices as fantastic value for money, but any budget router is gunna choke if you dont lower the settings - and utorrent is pretty terrible for that. aim for about 15 connections (yes, that low) and see how things go. odds are the router was getting packet loss and the peers at the other end simply got disconnected.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 13, 2015)

Dent1 said:


> Post the link if its a "legal" torrent for legitimate software (freeware, open source, public domain software, Demo, Beta)
> 
> You can't post warez or stolen software.



Actually, posting torrents in general is against the rules here IIRC.  Dumb, but I've been told that at least once...  Unless it has changed.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 13, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That very well may be your issue, that router is a very inexpensive model and only has 8MB of RAM.  It is very likely that the amount of connections uTorrent is generating is overloading the router.


Not sure if it's relevant, but I'm using the same router and has no trouble with torrent with 10x speed of OP's bandwidth.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 13, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Not sure if it's relevant, but I'm using the same router and has no trouble with torrent with 10x speed of OP's bandwidth.



I personally hav a feeling that the router is not the issue... because:
1. Even if i eliminate the route by connecting directly to the Desktop... still it gives the same issue.
2. When the speed of a download goes down, at the same time the other torrent (which always gives a good speed) .. still works good...So if the router would be an issue , then this good torrent should hav also gone done... but thats not the case.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Not sure if it's relevant, but I'm using the same router and has no trouble with torrent with 10x speed of OP's bandwidth.



speeds arent the problem, the number of connections is. 1x1MB/s or 10x100KB/s or 1000x1KB/s, torrents can behave very differently.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 13, 2015)

Nabarun said:


> If that was the case then ALL the torrents wouldn't work. He said that *some* do.



one think noticed ....
for the torrents which are giving me full speed are connected to peer 10.240.254.***

any  idea ??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have never torrent before. Maybe I should try my connection.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 13, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> one think noticed ....
> for the torrents which are giving me full speed are connected to peer 10.240.254.***
> 
> any  idea ??



That's a US IP. Probably the NSA


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 14, 2015)

Jetster said:


> That's a US IP. Probably the NSA


 ha.. ha ..

Sorry couldnt try any thing more from yesterday... since my ASUS Motherboard have stopped working .. says no VGA signal..... huh...!!
get to sort this one out.. .. !! will hav to RMA it...

wil get back once the system is up....


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2015)

Jetster said:


> That's a US IP. Probably the NSA



Specifically, a private IP.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 16, 2015)

Anything people don't understand is either CIA or NSA.



alivehunter said:


> one think noticed ....
> for the torrents which are giving me full speed are connected to peer 10.240.254.***
> 
> any  idea ??


That's from your local network. i.e, not from the internet. That's supposed to be a good thing, for better speeds. You can enable/disable it from utorrent options.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2015)

Why would one torrent from one's own local network
That is a moron stupid idea

Reason its moron stupid     is
if its on your own local network you already have the file
Most local networks are on the usual default setting of 192.168.0.***


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Why would one torrent from one's own local network
> That is a moron stupid idea
> 
> Reason its moron stupid     is
> ...



world of warcraft uses it quite nicely, so that you dont have to download the patch 10 times if you have 10 gamers in the same location.
same clearly applies for places like school dorms, university dorms, or anywhere with large, shared networks. 

I know i'm supposed to be impartial as a moderator, but you made a rather "moron stupid" comment there and its annoyed me.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2015)

I Stand corrected


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 16, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Why would one torrent from one's own local network
> That is a moron stupid idea
> 
> Reason its moron stupid     is
> ...


Darling, I have no offensive-enough words in my vocabulary to REALLY make you feel hurt.

WELL, I just saw your reply. Ignore the previous one.  I'm drunk.

Local networks have significantly more speed than what  ANY ISP provides anywhere.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 16, 2015)

10.x.x.x is a class A private network, which means that it is probably within your own network unless your ISP has you behind a NAT, in which case it could be somebody physically close to you. Either way, if you see a connection to such an IP address, it means the host is very close to your computer.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 16, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> unless your ISP has you behind a NAT, in which case it could be somebody physically close to you.


I really don't understand this part. Please elaborate.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 16, 2015)

Nabarun said:


> I really don't understand this part. Please elaborate.


A great example of this is cell phones on 3G and 4G. You get an IP address from the provider's DHCP server in a private subnet (one that isn't visible to the internet) but then there is one (or several) external IP addresses on the internet that get shared. The idea is that there are only so many IP addresses on IPv4, so using private subnets mitigates the "lack of IP addresses" issue with respect to network size. NAT (network address translation) is simply a means of traffic routing within a private network. All traffic coming in from the internet doesn't really know what's within a private network, therefore routers need to be able to re-map traffic between the two networks; that is what NAT does.

What I'm saying could be happening, is if the OP is behind a NAT on a private network, it's possible that one of the peers is also on the same private network and it was detected via some mechanism other than the tracker itself, such as DHT or a local network scan.

I hope that was a half-decent explanation.



dorsetknob said:


> Why would one torrent from one's own local network
> That is a moron stupid idea
> 
> Reason its moron stupid     is
> ...


If you have a smart phone, check the local network IP for 3G/4G. It's going to be a private subnet. If an ISP has more customers than IPs it has access to, they'll start using a private network just like cellular networks. If that's the case, you could be downloading from someone with the same ISP on the same private subnet.

This is my way of saying: Keep your attitude in check before complaining about something you obviously know little about.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 16, 2015)

So if he is at college he gets great speed from other students but throdled from outside the network


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 16, 2015)

Jetster said:


> So if he is at college he gets great speed from other students but throdled from outside the network


Another excellent example of an "ISP" (the college) using a private network  behind a NAT. They're all over the place.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually I do know the network theory. What I failed to understand are the specific portions in your comment:



> 10.x.x.x is a class A private network, which means that it is *probably* within your own network *unless* your ISP has you behind a NAT, in which case it could be somebody physically close to you. Either way, if you see a connection to such an IP address, it means the host is very close to your computer.



If you see his earlier comment, where he mentioned the IPs available to him, you"ll see that only the host part he omitted. So it means all those IPs are within his network and subnet. Utorrent scans for local peers if the user wants.

Anyway, none of those are from the "internet". So, obviously he gets good speeds from his local peers only. 

Time for a port scan. May be not forwarding properly. Also, if the ISP is causing the problems then I would try *open vpn* with servers listed at *vpn gate*.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2015)

As soon as you open a UDP port,  you will get scanned like mad.  Doesn't matter if what you are downloading is legal or not.  You will get nailed.  Use Peerblock for one.  It will block scanners,  and possibly lower latency.


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> if its on your own local network you already have the file
> Most local networks are on the usual default setting of 192.168.0.***


Not always. Some ISPs use NAT to split up a single IP to an area of customers. Example, the data connection on your cell phone. It's a bit unlikely, but there could be someone virtually nearby who has the same file.


Aquinus said:


> 10.x.x.x is a class A private network, which means that it is probably within your own network unless your ISP has you behind a NAT, in which case it could be somebody physically close to you. Either way, if you see a connection to such an IP address, it means the host is very close to your computer.





Aquinus said:


> A great example of this is cell phones on 3G and 4G.


Read my mind. Very nice explanation too.


dorsetknob said:


> Do you have "a Friend" with broadband (same or preferably different ISP )
> You may try your Pc on his connection to see what the results are
> Take a Case of beer with you to drink with him ( it helps )


Need another friend?


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2015)

Tbh, a shot in the dark try this version and BUILD number, if you can find it. If not PM me, and Ill link you to my cloud for the file.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys ... for trying to understand my issue ...
but unfortunately.. my GPU has gone bad... right now using a temporary GPU from a friend... but facing some heating issues ..
so not able to concentrate on the download issue..

 As of now trying to sort out the GPU and heating problem....

I will get back .. once these are solved ...


----------

